# Finding You All



## Helicopter (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm about to get the atlas out and start finding where you all live. Discover where all that snow falls, discover which is the state where the horses need water wings and maybe even where to sun still shines.

See, this forum not only informs about minis but can also provide geography lessons for the ignorant.


----------



## susanne (Feb 18, 2011)

So true! And since we've drifted away from this practice, everyone needs to PLEASE post on your personal info or signature at least a general idea of where you live -- this info puts your questions and answers on feed, grazing, and many other issues in proper perspective.

BTW, helicopter...for at least one area of the world where horses need water wings, check out the upper left-hand corner of the US -- Oregon and Washington. I'm treading water as I write...


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Feb 18, 2011)

Interesting idea. Of course with out detail you may be missing something, for example, I live in British Columbia, Canada and have about 4 feet of snow on the ground but others who live in this province are close to the coast and see rain more often than snow and still other areas are near(tho of course not entirely) desert conditions and tend to be very dry. Some US states can claim wetter or dryer conditions depending on the location too (near the ocean or in the shadow of a mountain etc) So.... just to help you find "all that snow" lol (I know others can claim the same) I am in the central/northern interior of BC (Prince George)

Wish I had the energy to satisfy my curiosity like you are. Of course if I was warm and cozy down under maybe my frozen brain would thaw


----------



## anoki (Feb 18, 2011)

Southwestern Ontario Canada



:salute

We are in a thaw right now.....I can actually find grass outside right now (at least after a few months of white, I *think* that's what the brown stuff with a green tinge is called), and worse yet.....M-U-D....the bane of my existence in spring and fall when I have a house full of foot-high dogs





Now that most of the snow has melted though, we are in for a couple of more snow storms over the weekend



as I say to anyone new to the area 'Welcome to southwestern Ontario. Don't like the weather? Either wait 5 minutes or drive a few kms down the road'





~kathryn


----------



## mydaddysjag (Feb 18, 2011)

Western Pennsylvania, about 40 minutes south of Pittsburgh.

It was 68 degrees today. I had a hard time convincing myself to to Clip head and neck, and horses were sweating.

First time Ive been to the barn in a T shirt in months!


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Feb 18, 2011)

North Central Texas.

Sunny and 80* today.


----------



## Sue_C. (Feb 18, 2011)

New Albany, Annapolis county, Nova Scotia, CANADA

We are up past our butts in snow, cannot wait till spring...I say "Bring it ON!"




:salute


----------



## Minimor (Feb 18, 2011)

Southwestern Manitoba here, near Brandon which is the province's 2nd largest city. We're about 50-60 miles north of North Dakota and just a little more than that east of Saskatchewan!!

We currently have 3+ feet of snow on the ground and are looking forward to spring within the next month. We are expecting major flooding this spring--thankfully not right here at home, but Brandon is gearing up for once-in-100-years flood levels. Here we will have runoff issues and MUD but we are nowhere near the river so will not have to contend with rushing water and overland flooding.


----------



## dreaminmini (Feb 19, 2011)

We are from Toronto, Ontario, Canada. We are in the south central section of the province, on Lake Ontario. Today was a balmy 10 degrees Celcius, just coming out of a deep freeze of -10 to -15 degrees. Warms up and come Saturday night and Sunday we are back into the snow storms.



We are having a Fat and fuzzy Show this weekend in Niagara Falls(about 1 1/2 hrs south west of us, at the bottom of Lake Ontario) run by the local 4H group. They had a great one last year. Looking forward to this years.


----------



## supaspot (Feb 19, 2011)

in the midlands of Ireland , 43 degrees , has been raining alot lately but today is sunny with a few clouds ,


----------



## Performancemini (Feb 19, 2011)

Rockford, Illinois. Very top of IL close to Wisconsin. Today is sunny, 30's. The HUGE (not as huge as some states) snowdrifts and piles have melted way way down thanks to 40 some degree days. The mud is messy but appreciated since it means spring is working it's way forward. Unfortunately it's almost March; the month a fluctuations. We are looking at freezing rain, some more snow, and rain mixtures predicted for the next 7 days. Still, spring!


----------



## Helicopter (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow, this is fun. But tell you what I either need a better map or a new pair of glasses.

I've never had cause to study the map of North America before and am finding that some of the states are not where I ' imagined ' or 'assumed' they would be.

Good stuff.


----------



## McBunz (Feb 19, 2011)

Central Alberta. Canada ....Near Edmonton.. -20C now... was -30 something over night.

I too would like to see the end of this winter...


----------



## Relic (Feb 19, 2011)

Well McBunz keep out those long johns for a while longer..l just got in from the barn dishing out extra feed for the men in the huts and that wind has really picked up something awful in the last little while


----------



## McBunz (Feb 19, 2011)

Looks like Monday is a shopping day... -5..Then back in the toilet again for awhile..


----------



## JennyB (Feb 19, 2011)

We live in Wyoming about 4 miles from the Idaho border as the crow flies and 60 miles south of Jackson where the Beautiful Teton Mountains are. We are 6200 feet high so we won't see spring until April or May! We have 2+ feet of snow here and it's currently in the teens and 20's. As long as it doesn't get super cold -20 to -30 I am okay, but sure would LOVE to see spring come more early. We have some birds here that don't usually come until May so maybe the ground-hog deal will work and we WILL all have a early summer. 





 

We live in a very lush and green valley here called, Star Valley and there are a low ridge of mountains to one side and a very high ridge of mountains on the other side. Our growing season is very short here from the end of May to maybe the end of September. Most people have small greenhouses here to extend their growing season. This valley used to be home to many Dairy's, but big business put them out of business, but a lot of good hay is grown here and a lot of beef cattle too, so there are a lot of horses also. Here we have what are called, out-fitters. These people take other paid people up the mountains and such to fish, shoot deer, elk, bison, mountain lion, bears, ect. This takes a large herd of horses called remuda's. We have one right down the road from us now and there are about 150 head of horses. These are usually owned by a few different out-fitters and they pay one person to feed them all winter. Also we have cutter racing here. Big Quarter Horse/Thoroughbreds who are hitched every weekend to a single man chariot and 2 horses pulling for a Quarter mile on either dirt or snow. Big thing here. Plus there is plenty of snowmobiling going on now on the country roads and fields, up in the mountains all the way up to Yellowstone National Park. We are about 2 hours from the south entrance of the park. In our little town in the summertime it's no biggy to see a farm tractor or 4-wheeler pulled up to the town pumps getting gas or just cruising down the road! Well this is a small paragraph about what it is like here. I wasn't raised here, but married into the valley. I like it and is a good place to live and retire. I have one beef and this is the Morman's. Nothing against them personally, but nothing except "thank GOD" the Maverick is open to buy at least gas and a few odd things on Sundays!!! Other than that rapped up as tight as a TICK! 





 

Now you have to tell us where you are from in Australia so we can get our maps out and looky see. 





 

Fun,

Jenny


----------



## Sonya (Feb 20, 2011)

I live right smack in the middle of Michigan pretty much, and have a place on the west side of the state as well. We are normally in the single digits celsius this time of the year during the day and in the -teens C. at night. We had a huge cold spell for a couple weeks when it was -30 c at night, and in the -teens in the day. We did have a couple ft of snow...but then Mother Nature smiled on us and gave us a few days of double digits in the plus...alot of the snow melted and the sun was shining...windy though...I was so happy, but today we are suppose to get 8+ inches of snow...pooey on winter! It was just a tease. I do like Michigan, I love being surrounded by the great lakes, but the winters seem to drag on forever and boating season just isn't long enough.

I would love to go to Australia someday!


----------



## Jill (Feb 20, 2011)

Spotsylvania, VA (USA) here... just south of officially being in "Northern VA". Our weather has been crazy the past few days with highs in the low 70's. That is far from typical for this time of year. But, winter is scheduled to return later this week! The prediction is for snow on Tuesday!


----------



## Equuisize (Feb 20, 2011)

Here's another tag for your map.

I live in Washington State, at the southern end of the Olympic National Rain Forest.

If you look along the Washington coastline, of the Pacific Ocean, there is a little

triangle notched in the coastline. That notch is Grays Harbor.

Go in about 12 miles and we live in a very small town called Montesano.

It's about a 100 miles from Seattle.

This morning at 6 AM it was 25 degrees. Everything is coated in a heavy frost

glistening in the morning sun.

We're normally very moderate here and these types of days are unusual but it's

been an unusual winter. We're wetter here, than the area we moved from, but that

is from the effects of the rain forest.

If you like a green landscape with towering trees, lots of lakes and access to the ocean

yet like desert climate a couple hours away, you'd like Washington. We have it all here.


----------



## Barbie (Feb 20, 2011)

I live in Parrish, FL located SE of Tampa, E of Bradenton. We're on the west coast of FL. Probably about 80 out there right now. It's shorts and flip flops weather here. Our cypress trees are sprouting green leaves - pretty soon everything will have the beautiful green growth of spring.

Barbie


----------



## Katiean (Feb 20, 2011)

Western Nevada. We had 9" of new snow on saturday. At Donner summit they had around 102". It is cold very very cold.


----------



## bevann (Feb 20, 2011)

I live in Milford,DELAWARE the town I was born in.It is about 90 miles south of Philadelphia,PA and only about 20 miles from the Atlantic Ocean.Weather on Friday was 70 degrees(not normal for this time of year)and about 42 today(normal for this time of year) ,Sunday,Feb 20.We have had an extremely cold winter which started very early for us in November this year.I am so over winter this year since we have had several snow storms which make life more difficult with animals.4 weeks from today,March 20 I am off to New Zealand and Australia with some high school classmates from class of 1957 for a nice warm vacation.I am so excited and looking forward to seeing beautiful country and hopefully holding a koala bear and a baby kangaroo.This trip has been on my Bucket List for a long time.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 21, 2011)

I am in southwestern Oklahoma. I live rurally in a platted town-that-never-was (the railroad missed it so it never developed) called Koonkazachey, which is a Kiowa Indian word for "beautiful place". Part of the Wichita Mountains runs through and around our property. Yesterday was a delightful 80 F degrees; today it is 34 F. So, while it's tempting to do a little fur trimming on my boys that were too hot yesterday, today they are glad to retain their fur coats. We won't be safe from a freeze April.

Folks in Australia can relate to my mailing address town, which is Hobart. Our town was named after a vice-president. I don't know who Australia's Hobart is named for.

I notice the elm trees are beginning to show life and daffodils are poking up.


----------



## Al B (Feb 21, 2011)

What is snow?? It that the white stuff we see on television during the Winter Olympics?

We are in Cypress, Texas, just on the NW corner of Houston, Texas where it was 78 yesterday. We drive all year round (well except during August and September when its 100 degrees and 100% humidity).


----------



## SampleMM (Feb 21, 2011)

Hello, l live in Corry, Pennsylvania which is the considered the snow-belt. We had 6 feet of snow in three days, oh joy!!


----------



## Helicopter (Feb 22, 2011)

Jill said:


> Spotsylvania, VA (USA) here... just south of officially being in "Northern VA". Our weather has been crazy the past few days with highs in the low 70's. That is far from typical for this time of year. But, winter is scheduled to return later this week! The prediction is for snow on Tuesday!



Is VA Virginia??


----------



## SampleMM (Feb 22, 2011)

Helicopter said:


> Is VA Virginia??


Yes


----------



## Helicopter (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I'll keep checking out the various States and other countries from the information on your mini profile that comes up each post. It's very educational.





I live in NSW Australia near a country town called YOUNG.

It has been a very mild summer here this year.



Few really hot days and no hot nights



...which is fine by me because I loathe the heat.





In winter we occasionally get 0 celcius and get a nice frost but that's about it. Don't know what I'd do with 6 feet of snow. Probably complain



.

Love these emoticons.



:wub


----------



## ErikaS. (Feb 23, 2011)

Okay, Take a map of the United States, put your finger in the middle of it and that is pretty close to where I live. I live in a village called Ithaca, Nebraska (pop.169)which is west of Omaha and north of Lincoln. Lately our weather has ranged from sunny 60*F, rainy 39*F, to frickin cold 5*F. It snows, then it melts a week later.


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Feb 23, 2011)

HEY, I live in the city of Laurel,MS.


----------



## ruffian (Feb 24, 2011)

Like Sonya, I live in Mid Michigan, the mitten that you can see from Space! We're the only place in the world where you can use your hand to point out exactly where we live. So hold up your left hand facing away from you, and we are about 1" in from the apex of the thumb and forefinger.





Australia sounds like a great place to visit.

Sonya - we must only be about 20 miles apart - we need to meet up!


----------



## LindaL (Feb 25, 2011)

Barbie said:


> I live in Parrish, FL located SE of Tampa, E of Bradenton. We're on the west coast of FL. Probably about 80 out there right now. It's shorts and flip flops weather here. Our cypress trees are sprouting green leaves - pretty soon everything will have the beautiful green growth of spring.
> 
> Barbie


I live very near Barbie...in Bradenton!


----------



## Sonya (Feb 25, 2011)

ruffian said:


> Like Sonya, I live in Mid Michigan, the mitten that you can see from Space! We're the only place in the world where you can use your hand to point out exactly where we live. So hold up your left hand facing away from you, and we are about 1" in from the apex of the thumb and forefinger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ruffian - my husband works in Freeland, by the airport. I love those tacos at Freeland Dairy...yum!


----------



## Margo_C-T (Feb 25, 2011)

North central New Mexico here, just on the eastern 'skirts' of the Sandia Mts.,about 30 miles from my state's largest city, Albuquerque.

This is 'high desert' country, basically...dry, with certain 'desert' features, including 'some' varieties of cactus and yucca. However, at my 6600 ft. altitude, there is also juniper, pinon and ponderosa pine, and a bit higher up, aspen. Natural grass abounds, but coverage is often sparse; much of what grass there is grows in scattered 'clumps'.The only thing lacking is WATER; in years when we actually DO have adequate rainfall, this country can 'green up' and look absolutely beautiful...but that doesn't often occur; often it is as brown as the dead of winter as late as June....

A plus is that the humidity is low, and temps at my house, mostly moderate in summer. That said...almost the entire STATE of NM was enveloped in an arctic blast at the first of this month, with temps going lower than ever before recorded in MANY locales...causing a tremendous amount of damage. I registered -26 Fahrenheit here on the coldest night, and have heard reports from near me of as low as -37 F!!! A fair amount of snow is not unusual over on 'this' side of the Sandias, but those kinds of low temps are virtually unheard of!!! When I ran into my plumber in Walmart yesterday, I THANKED him for the good job he'd done when I had to have almost my entire 'outside' water system replaced in April of '09...nothing froze up/broke!!

I love where I live!!

Margo


----------



## Helicopter (Feb 25, 2011)

Raine Ranch Minis said:


> HEY, I live in the city of Laurel,MS.


Hi ,

Is MS....Missouri, Mississippi, Massachusutts or Minnesota???


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Feb 27, 2011)

Helicopter said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Is MS....Missouri, Mississippi, Massachusutts or Minnesota???



Mississippi


----------



## chandab (Feb 27, 2011)

Helicopter said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Is MS....Missouri, Mississippi, Massachusutts or Minnesota???


Missouri - MO

Mississippi - MS

Massachusetts - MA

Minnesota - MN

Michigan - MI

Edited to add: I'm in Montana (MT). I live in the far Northeast corner, I'm closer to Canada than I am to another state.


----------



## REO (Feb 28, 2011)

While Im proudly from California, born and raised, I live in Oklahoma.

In a small town above Lawton and below Oklahoma City...called Fletcher.


----------



## Davie (Mar 1, 2011)

A born and bred OKIE. Raised in Oklahoma City, transplanted to Columbus Georgia while Hubby was in the service then back here to Oklahoma where I have lived in Norman for over 30 years.


----------

